# winter problems!!!



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

ok, before winter comes around and some cool weather gets here I need to know what all I can to help with the issue I have with cold starts. It just wont start when its cold out... You have to try to start it so much the engine warm up a little and then it will start. Any help would be apprieciated. thanks.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Cranks over ok but takes forever to start? 

Coolant temperature sensor. 

Engines take a lot of extra fuel to start when cold, if the temp sensor isn't working properly it won't let the ECU know how much fuel to spray to get the engine to start. I've had this problem on about 5 vehicles of my own, so I'm pretty sure thats what it is.


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

It cranks over just fine and it will start for maybe 1 second and then it dies. I go through this every time its cold in the mornigs it takes at least 8 or 9 times to finely get it started. thanks alot for the reply.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I had a car that would take a good 30 minutes to start that had the temp sensor problem. Yours could conceivably be something else, but I'd say it was still a good bet. Get a copy of the factory service manual (one of the guys here should be happy to hook you up, most of us have it), I think there is a way to test it but I don't remember rightly.


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

ok thanks.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Wierd thing is, mine is the opposite (well it used to be) it cranks just fine every time now.

But mine in the summer would be a PITA to start and in the winter, it would start like a dream.


----------



## dreamteam (Jul 29, 2005)

Does this vehicle have a separate cold start injector?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

dreamteam said:


> Does this vehicle have a separate cold start injector?


No, it does not.


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

sorry but I cant find my service manual so.... where is the temp sensor located?


----------



## siamiam (Feb 10, 2005)

i went outside yesterday and my car was covered in snow


----------

